# I just realized something.



## meticadpa

I'm sorry...

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

welcome to the forums, but you may want to remove the "feel free to donate part" as it could be taken as cyber begging.

please make sure you have read and are familiar with the TOS
http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=rulestos


----------



## Grayson

Hi, nice to meet you.

Oh, and I'm not begging, just saying "hey if you want to be the heroic stranger, that's cool!".

But I'll remove it. I'll eBeg where it's allowed


----------



## Coma

lol, I don't think that will be welcome around these parts... or any parts for that matter.


----------



## xobile133769

...unless you remove the "donating parts" part.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Go and play your high end games on Leopard. It's be funny when you can run WoW at 200 FPS, and can't run Steam...


----------



## Grayson

Lol. Where I'm going to eBeg, anything's welcome. Not that that's related to this much.

Hi, nice to meet you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Go and play your high end games on Leopard. It's be funny when you can run WoW at 200 FPS, and can't run Steam...

Ohsnap, Mac vs PC war coming.

Two words. Boot camp. Google it. You mozy around, do your day-to-day on Leopard. You decide you wanna' play some TF2, maybe some Crysis. You hit two buttons. In 10 seconds, you're on Vista. Maybe 7. You launch steam. You're running TF2 max settings with 150 frames per second.


----------



## xobile133769

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grayson* 
Ohsnap, Mac vs PC war coming.

Two words. Boot camp. Google it. You mozy around, do your day-to-day on Leopard. You decide you wanna' play some TF2, maybe some Crysis. You hit two buttons. In 10 seconds, you're on Vista. Maybe 7. You launch steam. You're running TF2 max settings with 150 frames per second.

One question.

Can you overclock it? And you can really run Crysis and TF2 on a Mac Mini? Cause I highly doubt that.


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome to the forum!!! Be sure to check out the Site Features guide in my sig and good luck with your build.


----------



## Grayson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xobile133769* 
Oh, but can it run Crysis?









Can you overclock it?

I don't know, you tell me. Here are the Crysis reccomended specs:

CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7800GTX/ATI X1800XT (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5Gb
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream)
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX10 with Windows Vista

Here is a low-end Mac Pro:

CPU: 2.66GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4870 512mb
RAM: 3GB
HDD: 640Gb
Internet (obviously)
Optical Drive: DvD-Rw/BluRay
Software: DX10 with Windows Vista (or any Windows OS, with boot camp)

Here's a high-end:

CPU: Two 2.93GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Graphics: nVidia GTX 285
RAM: 16GB (32 maximum)
HDD: 1tb (4tb max)
Software: Any Windows OS, DX10 compatible

You tell me if those specs running windows can run Crysis. Oh, and it can overclock so long as you do it on the Windows side.

EDIT:

Oh, and no way in hell can a Mac mini run Crysis. But it can and does run TF2, I play every day. 1440x900, Max settings, no AA. 60 fps.


----------



## xobile133769

No, you cannot overclock even if you do it on the Windows side.

And why don't you buy a Mac Pro again? Oh yeah, too much money. I wonder why...(looks at Apple).

Don't get me wrong, I do like Apple products, but you cannot walk into an overclocking/enthusiast/WINDOWS forum and say Macs are better. So yeah.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xobile133769*


No, you cannot overclock even if you do it on the Windows side.


Tue, MAYBE with some software but real overclocking is done in the BIOS.


----------



## Grayson

Oh. Oh well then. My mistake. Doesn't matter though, seems to me as if those raw specs of both the low and high-end Mac Pro are enough to tackle Crysis.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


Lol. Where I'm going to eBeg, anything's welcome. Not that that's related to this much.

Hi, nice to meet you.

Ohsnap, Mac vs PC war coming.

Two words. Boot camp. Google it. You mozy around, do your day-to-day on Leopard. You decide you wanna' play some TF2, maybe some Crysis. You hit two buttons. In 10 seconds, you're on Vista. Maybe 7. You launch steam. You're running TF2 max settings with 150 frames per second.


Well, you never initially mentioned boot camp, so I assumed you were under the delusion that you would be playing Crysis on Leapord.

And as far as 10 seconds to reboot to Vista, good luck with that. Assuming you're in Mac, first you reboot. It takes more than 10 seconds for that annoying "dooonnnnng" to go away, then you wait for the screen to select which OS. Then, it reboots again, and THEN you get the usual 30-45 second Vista / 7 Boot Time. Of course, a Mac would never give you a Raptor drive or even a fast 7200 RPM SATA II drive, so chances are your boot time would be closer to a couple minutes, when all is said and done.

And as far as 150 FPS at max settings... There's really no use. Just set V Sync or there will be tearing and it won't look as good as it could.

And if you Overclock on a program through Windows, you really don't get the point of OCN yet. All in time...


----------



## Grayson

I really don't get the point of overclocking yet







.

Let me correct a couple things though. Mac powerdowns on my puny, 80gb HDD, 1gb ram Mac Mini take anywhere between 4 and 6 seconds. And I have a keystroke bound to automatically reboot in Windows. My Vista bootups into the login screen take about 10 seconds, and then another three before I can start doing stuff in the OS. So if you want to get technical, it's like 25 seconds. But if anyone's that impatient or finds half a minute so inconveniencing that it isn't worth doing boot camp, they may be ADD.

Oh, and about the 150 fps dealio, I was just making a point. I know that your eyes and monitor both can literally not tell the difference between the 60 and 160 fps, I was merely making the point that the specs can handle effortless, smooth, high-end 3d gameplay.

EDIT:

But yeah, getting a Mac with that kind of hardware from a manufacturer is costly, but no more costly than getting a PC with that kind of hardware from a manufacturer. The thing is, that gaming on a Mac is just too much of a hassle due to the OS switching that it's easier to game on a PC. The point I was trying to make is that Macs *can*, not that they *should*.


----------



## Bazuny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


I really don't get the point of overclocking yet







.

Let me correct a couple things though. Mac powerdowns on my puny, 80gb HDD, 1gb ram Mac Mini take anywhere between 4 and 6 seconds. And I have a keystroke bound to automatically reboot in Windows. My Vista bootups into the login screen take about 10 seconds, and then another three before I can start doing stuff in the OS. So if you want to get technical, it's like 25 seconds. But if anyone's that impatient or finds half a minute so inconveniencing that it isn't worth doing boot camp, they may be ADD.

Oh, and about the 150 fps dealio, I was just making a point. I know that your eyes and monitor both can literally not tell the difference between the 60 and 160 fps, I was merely making the point that the specs can handle effortless, smooth, high-end 3d gameplay.

EDIT:

But yeah, getting a Mac with that kind of hardware from a manufacturer is costly, but no more costly than getting a PC with that kind of hardware from a manufacturer. The thing is, that gaming on a Mac is just too much of a hassle due to the OS switching that it's easier to game on a PC. The point I was trying to make is that Macs *can*, not that they *should*.


You're right they shouldn't... EVER... People will just laugh at you if you were to say you have a gaming mac.


----------



## Newbie2009

It really would have been better if you just did not introduce yourself!


----------



## Cavi

Welcome, your intro thread is turning out to be hilarious lol


----------



## criminal

Dude you brought the "MAC is better than a PC" into the wrong forum. Good luck with your stay.


----------



## Gill..

this kid's made my morning much funnier....

Don't give him too hard of a time though... he's as delusional as most Apple fans...

However, be nice - and here's why. Let him learn as he builds his new machine, and he'll clearly learn the limitations to Apple's system's - and to be fair - Window's....

But for hardwarre alone... he's about to learn alot... and how restricted his Apple's have left him...

LOL







1 GB on a 80 GB HDD booting to Vista in 15 seconds from within an Apple... to then play a video game....

I'll pay this kid to GotoMeeting this to show all us....anyone up for a laugh this afternoon...

JK, I'll be nice....

PS - Maybe he'd fall for that Apple video game console on that other thread.... if I can flame a bit here... I'd buy it to toss it off a tall roof and film it in HD just to post an inflammatory youtube video!!!! BLAMM!!!


----------



## Sno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


It really would have been better if you just did not introduce yourself!











Sorry about this but .....lol

I hope this thread is for stays


----------



## jbranton

Welcome to OCN.

PC FTW!!!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

HOW RUDE OF YOU









Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Grayson

I love how caught up in the mess everyone gets with PC vs Mac, lol. I'm not a delusional blind Apple fan. Macs can game. It's just very expensive and inconvenient. You can't customize your system as much. You can't overclock. You have to put in a lot of extra time in setting up the windows side of the machine. It's just so much easier to do it on Windows. Mac is better for day-to-day, Windows is better for gaming. None is better than the other. The Windows gurus who say that I'm a delusional fanboy just because I pointed out that Macs have the ability are delusional in their own right. I didn't bring the "Macs are better" tussle either, I just said I was using a Mac and was switching to a Windows to game. Windows has its pros, Mac has its pros. Oh, and the Apple console sounds ridiculous, horrific, and plainly ******ed :/

Oh, and it boots into Vista in 25-30 seconds actually.


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


It really would have been better if you just did not introduce yourself!










 I agree!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


this kid's made my morning much funnier....

Don't give him too hard of a time though... he's as delusional as most Apple fans...


This is true. I am so tired of Mac fans...

Also, to the OP, did you ever think about just building a computer and installing OS X (or whatever it is)? Personally I wouldnt waste the time even installing OS X. You have to hand it to Apple, they have convinced people to buy slow hardware at exorbitant prices


----------



## 98uk

Half of you guys are such twats.

He has a mac, so be it. Each to their own. No need to interrogate him as to why he bought one, what he does and proclaim his stupidity for buying one. If he wasn't happy, he wouldn't buy one. So let him be









Oh, as for the cyber begging, it's frowned upon. Maybe you'll get some help when that rep meter next to your name increases


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


I love how caught up in the mess everyone gets with PC vs Mac, lol. I'm not a delusional blind Apple fan. Macs can game.


Im double posting... You meant to say an Apple computer with windows can game...


----------



## Syrillian

erm... yeah... welcome to the Circus...

...nice firefight you started.


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Welcome to the forum...don't worry about what every once else says, just try to enjoy your time here and learn as much as possible. Don't bother arguing, there are way too many PC guys here and they will just beat you with volume. This is a great place to discuss Windows/Linux, PC hardware, and even audio equipment. So just ask questions, contribute with what knowledge you have, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
Im double posting... You meant to say an Apple computer with windows can game...

Macintoshes are Apple computers. Stop trying to flame him.

So simply replace "macs" with "an apple computer with windows"


----------



## jrharvey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Half of you guys are such twats.

He has a mac, so be it. Each to their own. No need to interrogate him as to why he bought one, what he does and proclaim his stupidity for buying one. If he wasn't happy, he wouldn't buy one. So let him be









Oh, as for the cyber begging, it's frowned upon. Maybe you'll get some help when that rep meter next to your name increases









Finally someone said it. I was starting to wonder if everyone on this forum was imature. Like Alex98uk said, So what if he has a mac. Who cares? Lets not bash the guy on his first post. This is a hardware enthusiast site not a "im stuck up microsofts butt" site. Anyways, welcome to the forum. Good luck in your search of performance.


----------



## ItsTopher

I think he meant to clarify that a mac can't game as in the os itself.


----------



## TheMonster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PRO-AMERICA* 
Welcome to the forum...don't worry about what every once else says, just try to enjoy your time here and learn as much as possible. Don't bother arguing, there are way too many PC guys here and they will just beat you with volume. This is a great place to discuss Windows/Linux, PC hardware, and even audio equipment. So just ask questions, contribute with what knowledge you have, and you'll be good to go.

!?!?! You have a 3rd gen??? What year is it? I have an '83 Z/28.

But wrong forum for saying you like macs better than windows. I see nothing wrong with them...I just want to slap apple in the face for existing. I mean, with my itunes music...I want to make a cd without getting slapped and shot at. My 2 cents


----------



## Angmaar

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## TheMonster

I hate apple people...lol not really. I just hate apple(as a company, not their products) But if you get past all of the random garbage, there is a lot of really useful information here. Good luck with your project and good luck to this site.


----------



## octopus13

Bootcamp has tons of incompatibility problems and is not very quick. I tried playing garrys mod in DX7 on my mackbook and it crashed windows. IDK, w/e


----------



## adventfred

Hey welcome apple is great but hey you have to load windows on it to play games so you tell me which is better for what you wanna do

btw i use both mac g5 and windows 
again welcome


----------



## Grayson

Gamers are definitely forced to play on Windows for obvious reasons, there are no doubts about that. Windows gurus shouldn't take offence to that. The compatibility that games have with Windows just isn't there on a Mac.

My Apple isn't "precious" or "elite" or "better" than any Windows PC. It's just what *I* prefer. And irregardless of my feelings toward Windows, why do you give a $hit if I personally feel that Windows is inferior? Am I not allowed to have an opinion of my own? The attitude of having an opinion towards one operating system over another "isn't welcome" on a forum that deals 80% with the hardware used than the system used to run it? Implications are perceptions of the observer, and you're choosing to take my (quite frankly) mellow and unaggressive post agressively and intense. To me, your post *implies* that you're angry that I like Macs, but that probably isn't the case, now is it?

Now your second paragraph is where I started cracking up. I got the feeling that you were just an argumentative spirit from the first paragraph, but after reading the rest it just gave me the impression that you yourself are a sore Windows nut. Why might I think this? Let me see. It started with your offense taken by me calling Windows decent with the right hardware. Guess what? In my eyes, Windows is not that great with the minimum requirements. It's okay with the reccomended requirements. It's good with the average low-end rigs that people have here. Feed Windows Vista a 128 megabyte videocard with a gig of ram and it's going to run slowly. It's going to give you some headaches. This is from personal experience. Why you'd take offense to me pointing out what I see as Windows' performance flaws is beyond me, unless you're such a Windows addict that you feel offended or the need to defend it. You don't have to spend that much on hardware for Windows to run the way I deem acceptable. And then you go and hit the most famous Mac vs PC excuse on the nail, and I literally facepalmed. Guess what? The cost of buying a Mac from the Apple store and the cost of buying an equivilently specced Windows PC from say Dell, or Alienware, or CyberPowerPC will be about the same. Some times the Windows machine will come out more expensive, sometimes the Mac will come out more expensive - but it's never by that much. Windows does have the advantage of having the ability to build your own rig at home, and that's something that Mac doesn't have. I'm not defending the expense argument, in fact I'm acknowledging it. And if you weren't so quick to combat my post(s), you would have maybe noticed that. I'll be honest: if I had the money, I would buy Mac. But I don't, so I'm going with a home-built Windows rig. And I'm fine with that. I never hated Windows. I just prefferred Leopard. And about your last little nitpick. L-O-L. Are you calling me a troll? Check out my other posts and you'll see that I'm genuinely here for guidence on my custom rig.

Now to the three decent people who posted above him, nice to meet you and thanks.

@Octopus: 
I never really noticed any speed issues or compatibility problems. I play TF2 with DX9.0c and it runs just fine.

@advent:
Yeah, that's one bad thing about Leopard - you have to load windows in order to game.


----------



## HiddenPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


Guess what? The cost of buying a Mac from the Apple store and the cost of buying an equivilently specced Windows PC from say Dell, or Alienware, or CyberPowerPC will be about the same. Some times the Windows machine will come out more expensive, sometimes the Mac will come out more expensive - but it's never by that much.


Just a fact,

Alienware:
3GB DDR3 at 1600MHz --> 12GB DDR3 at 1600MHz= $500
Apple:
4GB 1066MHz DDR3-->8GB 1066MHz DDR3= $1000

It is $500 cheaper on Alienware to go from 3gb to 12gb at 1600mhz, than on Apple going 4gb to 8gb at 1066mhz.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


Gamers are definitely forced to play on Windows for obvious reasons, there are no doubts about that. Windows gurus shouldn't take offence to that. The compatibility that games have with Windows just isn't there on a Mac.

My Apple isn't "precious" or "elite" or "better" than any Windows PC. It's just what *I* prefer. And irregardless of my feelings toward Windows, why do you give a $hit if I personally feel that Windows is inferior? Am I not allowed to have an opinion of my own? The attitude of having an opinion towards one operating system over another "isn't welcome" on a forum that deals 80% with the hardware used than the system used to run it? Implications are perceptions of the observer, and you're choosing to take my (quite frankly) mellow and unaggressive post agressively and intense. To me, your post *implies* that you're angry that I like Macs, but that probably isn't the case, now is it?

Now your second paragraph is where I started cracking up. I got the feeling that you were just an argumentative spirit from the first paragraph, but after reading the rest it just gave me the impression that you yourself are a sore Windows nut. Why might I think this? Let me see. It started with your offense taken by me calling Windows decent with the right hardware. Guess what? In my eyes, Windows is not that great with the minimum requirements. It's okay with the reccomended requirements. It's good with the average low-end rigs that people have here. Feed Windows Vista a 128 megabyte videocard with a gig of ram and it's going to run slowly. It's going to give you some headaches. This is from personal experience. Why you'd take offense to me pointing out what I see as Windows' performance flaws is beyond me, unless you're such a Windows addict that you feel offended or the need to defend it. You don't have to spend that much on hardware for Windows to run the way I deem acceptable. And then you go and hit the most famous Mac vs PC excuse on the nail, and I literally facepalmed. Guess what? The cost of buying a Mac from the Apple store and the cost of buying an equivilently specced Windows PC from say Dell, or Alienware, or CyberPowerPC will be about the same. Some times the Windows machine will come out more expensive, sometimes the Mac will come out more expensive - but it's never by that much. Windows does have the advantage of having the ability to build your own rig at home, and that's something that Mac doesn't have. I'm not defending the expense argument, in fact I'm acknowledging it. And if you weren't so quick to combat my post(s), you would have maybe noticed that. I'll be honest: if I had the money, I would buy Mac. But I don't, so I'm going with a home-built Windows rig. And I'm fine with that. I never hated Windows. I just prefferred Leopard. And about your last little nitpick. L-O-L. Are you calling me a troll? Check out my other posts and you'll see that I'm genuinely here for guidence on my custom rig.

Now to the three decent people who posted above him, nice to meet you and thanks.

@Octopus: 
I never really noticed any speed issues or compatibility problems. I play TF2 with DX9.0c and it runs just fine.

@advent:
Yeah, that's one bad thing about Leopard - you have to load windows in order to game.


I just simple stated my opinion on why you got the bad comments that you got. I don't care if you prefer Mac's over PC. I have no beef with Apple. I own an iPod.







HEHE

But you started calling people idiotic and asking why people were getting up in arms over Mac vs PC. I explained why I thought some people were commenting like they were. Did you happen to notice that my first post was very short and to the point? That was my way of being nice. I only added the second post after you started the name calling.

Welcome to OCN. If you are here for the reason that you say, then I am truely sorry. If you are here to fish comments, you can leave now.

Edit: You said ignorant, sorry.









Quote:



So to all you Windows addicts that are calling me a delusional Apple fanboy who brought the "Macs are better" ratrace to OCN, I'm going to have to invent a new word for you to describe how stubborn and frankly ignorant you guys are.


----------



## Grayson

I never said that the Apple was always cheaper or the same price as a PC.


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

I think this is the roughest introduction thread I have ever seen. I just want to make myself clear : *Welcome to OCN, we hope you find what you need!*

Honestly, this is good forum. I think we just have a series of misunderstandings occurring here.


----------



## Grayson

Thanks for being decent. +Rep.

Know what? I'm giving everyone who didn't chew me out from the start some Rep.


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*












Thief! I posted this somewhere yesterday I think it was









Welcome and glad to see you made quite an... impact?


----------



## Grayson

Haha, I didn't even get that picture.


----------



## Deano12345

Hey,welcome to OCN

I'm also a Mac and PC owner....we should start a club lol

The Mac mini's are fairly upgrade-able if you know what your doing,PM me if you want more info.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grayson*


I never said that the Apple was always cheaper or the same price as a PC.


Again welcome to the OCN its a nice forum just dont say such things out loud ok trust me it happened to me already









anyways welcome aboard


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Closed due to thread going south because of immature members.


----------

